# CWI is going to lose a tool



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Apple will add security notifications following celebrities' nude photo hacks



> The Cupertino, California-based company said people will receive e-mails and other alerts on their iPhones and iPads if an effort is made to change a password, log in from a new device *or restore files* -- steps that Apple thinks will help signal to customers whether their accounts are at risk.


One of the frequently used tools here is the suggestion to use I-tunes to restore files and look at texts if the suspected WS has an Iphone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm. F*ck.

ETA: I thought you meant that someone (i.e. a "tool") was about to get or had been banned. LOL.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Here I thought someone was going to get banned...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

many times you would have access to the iphone itself, and you're using dr. fone from wondershare or whatever to recover deleted texts. (with appleid known)

So, if the new security message pops up, or if a new email is sent saying icloud was accessed, you could simply dismiss the popup, and delete the email, and the owner would never know.

But if you don't have physical access to the phone, I'm not sure if what dr. fone does is considered 'restoring' to a new device. Guess we'll have to see when ios 8 comes out.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

In all fairness, it is/was too relatively easy, even a jerk like me could get around. Much of the products out there under the guise of parents watching their kids.

That said, real criminals will find a way around any security upgrades. They are always 3 steps ahead.

Wayward spouses can sleep in their beds a bit easier tonight. Well, if they were actually sleeping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope, I'm still here!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BTW, I'm not sure whether or not Apple has enabled this just yet, but, as of now, it doesn't seem to be in effect for 3rd-party applications like WDF.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Nope, I'm still here!


I was hoping the tool they were losing was the ability to allow animated GIFS.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

staystrong said:


> I was hoping the tool they were losing was the ability to allow animated GIFS.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

well, you could sneak onto their phone, and turn off OS updates!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> well, you could sneak onto their phone, and turn off OS updates!


This will likely be a change to notifications as relates to process flow on Apple's end. IOW, it may or may not require an actual iOS update.


----------



## razgor (May 8, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> This will likely be a change to notifications as relates to process flow on Apple's end. IOW, it may or may not require an actual iOS update.


The change is *already* in effect. In email gets sent when you log into ICloud from a web browser. Not sure about the other methods, such as Dr Phone or TeenSafe. It is not dependent on the IOS.

You just have to be more careful when you hit the cloud accounts. Make sure you can delete the incoming email.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've noticed differences in other things as well.

Yahoo email now closes itself out if it is not used in 20 minutes. My relationship with my husband would be vastly different today if that were the case in 2011.

Meetup does not collect a person's activity on a single page as it used to do in 2010 / 2011. I was able to show my (now) husband how his EA had signed up for an event that I attended before I knew about her........ what if..... she had cornered me and shared info about me that he had shared with her.......? 

Facebook is always sending e-mails when you open it on a different computer from the last one.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I also thought you were talking about a poster....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## razgor (May 8, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> I've noticed differences in other things as well.
> 
> Yahoo email now closes itself out if it is not used in 20 minutes. My relationship with my husband would be vastly different today if that were the case in 2011.
> 
> ...


The Facebook email has been around for a while. It is a setup in Facebook. Not a standard settings, something they have to setup intentionally.

The other things you mentioned are also user setups. Not standard. 

Either have physical access to the phone to delete the email or get the email password. You can log in remotely to the majority of the email systems through webmail.

Your spouse *should* be sharing the Find My Phone password with you anyways. What if their phone gets lost? Then you can find it for them.

Of course that is a massive red flag if your partner is putting up extra security features and refuses to share passwords with you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

razgor said:


> GusPolinski said:
> 
> 
> > This will likely be a change to notifications as relates to process flow on Apple's end. IOW, it may or may not require an actual iOS update.
> ...


Took note of the change re: notification email over the weekend. So far it's sort of hit and miss, and sometimes it doesn't come until hours later, but that's likely an Apple infrastructure issue.

Appears to happen only when logging into iCloud via web browser. Doesn't seem to happen when logging into FMI or FMF iOS app. And doesn't appear to happen at all when using 3rd party tools like WDF.

Again, I'm pretty sure that Apple's infrastructure is playing catch-up at this point.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

razgor said:


> The Facebook email has been around for a while. It is a setup in Facebook. Not a standard settings, something they have to setup intentionally.
> 
> The other things you mentioned are also user setups. Not standard.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. We just got married last month. I'll have to ask him about it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Actually CWI loses tools regularly - most of them get banned! 


Sorry! Couldn't resist.


----------

